# Smooth Surf



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I took my kayak to Christmas Bay this morning and it was very windy but, coming home, the surf was as flat as I've ever seen it. I should have been wade fishing. 

BTW Beach access road 5 is closed with a rope.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Access # 5 is the one next to the condos, right?


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Right.


----------

